

Information Overload: The Failure of NSA Intelligence (2010) - elleferrer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlyeEbUiXJI

======
elleferrer
Shane Harris, author of The Watchers, reveals that U.S. intelligence agencies
collect too much information to process competently.

"We have essentially created an official system of surveillance that is very
good at collecting dots," he says, "and doesn't do a very good job of
connecting them."

Here's the full video:

Shane Harris: The Rise of America's Surveillance State

[http://fora.tv/2010/03/04/Shane_Harris_The_Rise_of_Americas_...](http://fora.tv/2010/03/04/Shane_Harris_The_Rise_of_Americas_Surveillance_State)

